# help with new clothing



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm.... not sure if I dig the negative look for some of the shirts, but the rest seem really... minimalist, which is kind of cool for the Artic logo, but not so cool for the penguin, and mountain shirt. And the wolf shirt looks kinda funny, since the corner of the printing area is square right there. 

One question though.... Is the spelling of "Artic" intentional, or did you forget the extra "c" in arctic?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

There isn't much to them, If I sa them at the store for $10 Id buy one. Im a sucker for black t-shirts that dont have some big gangster emblem or graphic on them. Also, when I say I'd pay $10 for them I dont mean that you are over charging it just takes a killer t-shirt for me to drop more than $10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys, and yea i spelled artic like that for a reason wanted it to be like ARTic you know what i mean? I'm working on the designs still i just have these up for now just to have something on the site, also have some people who do graphic design working on them more. Any ideas?


----------

